# I got one I got one!!!!! YIPPPPPEEEEEEE!



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep, got meself a kayak at last! Paid for today, hopefully arrive before friday cos i got the night off and want to camp across the river! (weather permitting)

I got a teal coloured Wavedance Kingfisher and love it already! Now just gotta think up a name!

Yay! (doing the happy dance!) :lol:

Thanks heaps everyone for all your help!

Kerrie

xxx


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry! bet you cannot wait! now comes the fun part of fitting it out! looking forward to your first trip report.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRzld6MAABJXgAASYGEABBkAPm+eoCAAcig0AAAAGqbBTJkyRkZ5U9SQBqY71++gXmY6CsZAWrSg8nUMkyzDWR5b7blZ4kIju+FctDD7PfXGM8ZZSyqFwU5lNpDk7oHomlWgQVA8st1Cl8XckU4UJAc5XejA


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

hehe thanks guys, i can't wait to get it! gotta pick it up from the transport depot so that will be my first test of getting it on my car! I found a topic about loading bars a couple of days ago but can't find that particular one now, only can find one with a van with a loading bar. Seems it would make life a bit more easier for me!

xxx


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Kerry,
The kayak looks good, a few rod holders etc. and you'll be on track. Will be waiting for the pics of the first fish to grace the deck.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats Kerry. Nothing like the excitement of getting a new yak! Don't forget to take straps/rope etc when ya go get ya yak. In the excitement it is easy to forget ya just can't put it in ya pocket   .


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Kerry,

Thats a loverly looking yak. Now for the scary bit, when kayak fishing goes from being a hobby to an obsession!

Next step is to get some PBs in your signature, and access to the Hall of Fame. Much looking forward to seeing your report from your first yak fishing trip on the new yak.

Cheers Andybear :lol:

Edit: Sorry meant to mention. When you put your new yak on the roof, remember to pass your strap/rope through the scupper holes. Yaks can be slippery suckers sometimes!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ooooo thanks for the tip andybear! i probly wouldn't have done that... what if the ratchet strap hooks don't fit thru the scupper holes? i'll take some rope just in case.

i'll put some pb's up, but they're out of my trusty ole girl canoe.... hehe poor thing, now i feel sorry for her with a flash new yak instead 

xxx


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Well done Kerrie,
Thats a very nice yak and pretty soon will come the next obession "LURES". :twisted:

Good luck on the camp  post some photos when you get back.

If you don't have a kayak holder fitted to the roof racks make sure you turn it upside down to. That will help with the slippery little suckers

Cheers Dave


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

congratulations kerry, what a great yak, happy fishing and good luck, steve,


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

> pretty soon will come the next obession "LURES".


ummm...... u could be right! have recently started using gulp worms and twitching nippers... with luck! haven't caught anything on anything else but bait so far but give me time hehe!


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Love the look of that might be time to trade up. What price bracket was it in if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

welcome and good luck, nice looking yak


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

noboat, they are at the boat shop in coffs harbour for $850 or so bare... They hold 150kg and are 25kg heavy and 4.1m long. the huge hatches is what sold me as i'll be using it for camping as well at fishing. It also holds myself and my 2 kids on it no probs, extremely stable. (they r 8 and 9)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX/07VcAACPfgAASQGP78ogAEIA/b9+AIACEI9UTSeUMIBiPCRoP1QK/VNU9JtNATxEYg00DT0Yhr31Js3esIpHrdVK+6DHZw/DyheKeToZdpEYykxlaqbRhTvLxhoqZPNK09lGrqc4mizbY1FgPLJmZErgRgIXyNHjPSpHDmXqppLChB5xLijBTlzMIuYSE9jic6DYkw0WIbi7kinChIP/p2q4=


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice one Kerrie, I got the exact same kayak & colour. I went nuts fitting mine out, will be posting pics soon of the fit out. I started picking it up and strapping to my roof racks upside down which works ok but can be tough if u are on your own with a heavy wind. Ive got a ute so getting the slide on kayak curved holders works well for me. I will post some pics tomorrow of my roof rack set up to show how it works but I do have an advantage of having a ute so I can rest it on the rear area then just push it up. Very easy! They are very stable but even more so if u turn side ways and hang your feet over the side. Riding side saddle makes it very difficult to tip. I will have my pics up soon so if you have any questions this forum is a great resource and the members are terrific with their information. I am sure you will enjoy the kingfisher and when you cant be paddling drop in here its a lot of fun too!
seeya
squizzy


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Kerry Crazyratwoman, thats a long surname, but a very nice one YEEEEEHHHAAAAAAAAA,a new yak and one very excited young lady, and a simply sensational colour , and your already a paddler and a fishinglady, with i am sure 2 beautiful kids and a bad habit about to start of KAYAKFISHING and POSTING ON THIS FORUM and buying REELS and LURES and FISHFINDERS and and and it never ends ,HOORAY


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

good to see another kingfisher, Nice choice great colour

cheers Mick


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Kerrie on acquiring the new yak.

I load the swing on my van and just tie down straps across the hull and don't worry about using the scupper holes, I do however have a small piece of rope from each carry handle to the nearest rack to stop any movement front and rear.

With your ratchet straps just take them to firm don't feel the need to really crank them super tight


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks everyone! and Dodge, i've got an extendable tent pole and going to trial your system. i just hope it holds and doesnt bend, its not a super heavy duty pole but its pretty strong i think. Sounds a helluva lot easier to load it that way. i'm no weakling but still a chick nevertheless rofl :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

crazyratwoman said:


> i'm no weakling but still a chick nevertheless rofl :lol:


Kerrie it will bend a bit but thats all, your yak and the swing are similar in weight.

I'm not a chick but am a weakling old geriatric and wouldn't use the yak without the side loader to help loading :wink:

Think about a scupper cart as an extra help also when moving the yak to the water, saves lifting


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Dodge, i got a trolley from supercheap today and just got to get the bottom bit and the handle cut off tomorrow hopefully if i can sweet talk someone into doing it for me :wink:

don't think i could manage without one!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kerrie, a lot of us load by just using a thick foam block on the back of the roof of the car , or if you have a sedan one block on the boot and one on the roof , wheel the kayak to the back of the car , place the nose on the foam block , go down to the back of the kayak and lift and slide, i am 206 years old and can manage it , so you should be right, and dont tighten those ratchets down too tight, you wont need to tie the front or rear down if you load it properly , good luck


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Failing all these great bits of advice working, do what I do. I find if I stand around long enough looking dazed. confused and totally buggered eventually someone will offer to help. :lol:

Great looking yak at a great price too, might be worth a test paddle???


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey, 
for names check out this thread. 
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5950

I have been at the Kayak thing for about 2 Months. Went from 1 Lure to a box full. I am still dreaming of the next ones.

The "doge" side bar loader takes a bit of practice. set up in your yard. Yack on Kack off (like karate kid). That way on that first "Oh dark haundred" launch in the predawn, you know what your doing with out thinking.

Welcome to the forum.

Adrian


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

hey thanks for the tips guys! (note to self... wear low cut or white t shirt - make sure it gets wet....) I'm bound to get some help rofl!

Kim i like the carpet idea... thanks!

got my trolley cut down today, just gotta colour co ordinate the pool noodles and wahlah! (yep its a girl thing)


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Kerri
Yes, I was a bit like a kid at xmas when I got my Hobie Mirage Sports last week. I went out in it on Monday in all that wind but it was great. Like you, I couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t wait to get it in the water. I didn't catch any fish but didn't mind. I just played about getting the feel of it all.I got a roof rack with an extender that comes out the side so I only have to lift half the weight at a time. Very easy to use and the kayak is quite safe. I just found it too heavy to lift all at once . Have fun 
Mary


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome Kerri, and congrats on the new yak


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Kerri...very excited for ya :wink: 8)


----------

